# wildcamping exmor and cheddar area



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all ,

off to Chelston to get new windows fitted this weekend [recall  ] and all the sites and cl are booked in the cheddar and wells area :x :x ,

so open for suggestions either across to Exmor and the coast or upto cheddar and wells.

looking for a overnight spot for a 26ft van that not frequented by the yobs or boyracers .

And anyone parked in wells recently dont mind outside with a cycle in?

cheers


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a couple of caravan Club CLs in Cheddar.
We stayed on the one that is practically opposite the Caravan Club site. Flat and quiet and cheap.
Iain


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Chelston*

Hi,
Cant you overnight at Chelston??.

Surely such a big delership has somewhere? - maybe even provide a hook-up if you are going for recall work?.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hymie you are right they have a area to overnight 
also there is a camp site near chelstons when exit the m5 and follow the road the chelstons at the roundabout take the 2nd exit (3rd is chelstons) it about 1/2 mile on the right 
you can see it on google earth 
chapter


----------

